
Tasmania is burning (2019) - ColinWright
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/feb/05/tasmania-is-burning-the-climate-disaster-future-has-arrived-while-those-in-power-laugh-at-us#HN2
======
yesenadam
>Tasmania is burning (2019 – and it's getting worse)

Should maybe say (Feb 2019) - it's not about the current fires. Don't
editorialize in titles like that, thanks. Important article, maybe, but that
title turns it into misleading clickbait.

~~~
ColinWright
The intention was to provide context and information, not to editorialize.

* The article is from 2019.

* The fire situation is getting worse.

* The title is intended to be informative.

I don't see this as click-bait at all, and I think your criticism is
misplaced.

------
ortusdux
The funny thing is, that famous lump of 'safe' coal he was showing off in
parliament was coated in lacquer. Even he didn't want to actually touch it.

[https://theconversation.com/that-lump-of-
coal-73046](https://theconversation.com/that-lump-of-coal-73046)

------
openfuture
I remember when I was there I got stranded in a flood... all the roads were
closed and we had to huddle with a bunch of people in some cafe, meanwhile a
couple of dozen kilometers away (as the bird flies) there were raging fires
burning everything down.

The air pollution was also unbearable all over the island...

Another weird thing is those tasmanian devils having contagious face cancer
and the australian government was moving healthy ones to nature reserves like
mariah island (that traditionally has never had a predator) to try to keep
them from getting infected.

Anyway, I got the impression that somehow the balance of the place was very
disrupted, I mean they have plenty of rain and water (they even make some of
the best whisky in the world with their excellent water) but it just isn't
falling in the places with the fire?

------
utopian3
> Today Tasmania is burning. Its fires are so large that a firefighting team
> was reportedly called out in New Zealand to investigate a heavy smoke haze
> that turned out to have drifted across 2,500km of ocean from the Tasmanian
> fires. Firefighters are confronted with 1,629km of fire front, with fires
> having consumed 190,000 hectares, or 3% of Tasmania’s land, with authorities
> warning there is no sign of the fires abating for several weeks, and the
> potential for catastrophic consequences still a distinct possibility.

Geez. Tasmania is beautiful, and that sole island contains many of Australia's
national parks. EDIT: Hmm, this article is from Feb 2019

~~~
ColinWright
That's why the title deliberately has "2019" in it.

------
loopz
Reminds me of this message:

[http://www.cropcircleconnector.com/anasazi/fringe2014m.html](http://www.cropcircleconnector.com/anasazi/fringe2014m.html)

[https://yowusa.com/et/2003/et-2003-05a/3.shtml](https://yowusa.com/et/2003/et-2003-05a/3.shtml)

[https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/16845/is-the-
ma...](https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/16845/is-the-maldekian-
crop-circle-a-hoax)

